# Updated list of pigments and glitters Sept. 2010



## pleomorphic (Sep 25, 2010)

*.....*

......


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

if you look in the swatches section there is a thread of pigment swatches. sleepyhead has done an amazing job, amungst many others on doing great swatches of pigments from many years ago, perm, pro and le pigments. that should help you out a little bit


----------



## chromatrix (Sep 26, 2010)

This one is only up till March 2009, sadly. Can't find a more recent one.

MAC Color Story Collections & Face Charts: Complete MAC Pigment List

This one too, also seems out of date.
http://carolineswing.blogspot.com/


----------



## pleomorphic (Sep 27, 2010)

.....


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 27, 2010)

i have my inventory list. i don't know if it's gonna help you. i think that's all the pigments mac has released to date. i'll post the list below, it's really hard to read, so if you want an excel/tabulated version, send me a PM with your email address. i also have swatches of all pigments (in different lightings) in the pigment swatch thread, you can check that out if you want. i only like reflects glitters and only keep track of those, but they are really hard to photograph, so i don't have pictures for all of them (iirc, there are a lot of swatches in the pigment swatch thread too. also, check out erine1881's glitter swatches here http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/glitter-98254/)

keep in mind i tried to keep track of when the colors are repromoted, but half of the time i would forget, but i *think* i did remembered to record the 1st releases for the LE one. i also tried to keep track of when things are discontinued, but mac doesn't give customers notices for these type of things (especially for pro product), and mac just made some pro colors regular (regular as in available in all stores), and discontinued a bunch of others, so i'm not too sure how "out of date" those informations are. some of the colors have multiple entries because of significant color changes when they reformulated, i'm not sure if that's complete either

NameBatchFinishDescriptionRelease
Accent RedA56PearlDeep magenta with red and yellow pearl and purple/blue reflectionLE (Rockocco)
Acid OrangeB24Pearl ParticleNeon orange with small golden pearl particle (Pearl particles)Pro
Aire-De-BluB96PearlSky blue with silver sparkleLE (Danse)
All GirlA24PearlSubtle pink shimmerLE (Rock It!)
Antique GreenA48PearlTurquoise green with gold pearlLE (Overrich/Fabulous Felines)
Apricot PinkA16PearlMid-Tone pink coralLE (Sweetie Cake)
AuburnMatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Azreal BlueA16PearlCool soft blue w silver pearlized pigmentsLE (She Shines)
Basic RedA57MatteTrue bluish redPro
Bell-Bottom-BlueAC7PearlFrosty dirty blue with white pearlLE (Naughty Nauticals)
BlackMatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Black BlackA66MatteFlat, rich blackPro
Blonde's GoldA48PearlLight tan with gold and white pearlLE (Overrich)
BloodlineA50FrostDark dirty browned purpleLE (Fabulous Felines)
BlueAB3PearlClear cobalt blueDiscontinued Pro Colour
BlueA55PearlClear cobalt blueLE (Rebelrock)
Blue BrownA45FrostDeep brown with frosted green/blue reflectionRegular (Holiday 2001 mini/Holiday 2003 mini/Holiday 2005 Temptations mini)
Blue StormA64FrostMarine blue with red/violet pigmentLE (Zoom Lash)
Brash & BoldA49FrostBright magentaLE (Make-Up Art Cosmetics/Venomous Villains)
BrassPearlDiscontinued Pro Colour
Bright CoralA53PearlDiscontinued Pro Colour
Bright FuchsiaAB7PearlIntensely rich fuschia with a hint of pearlPro
BronzePearlDiscontinued Pro Colour
Burnt BurgundyAA3MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour (2009)
ChartreuseAB6PearlGold pearled chartreuse greenPro (Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini)
Chocolate BrownB57FrostShimmering chocolate copper/bronzeRegular
Circa PlumA28PearlFrosty mid-tone lavenderLE (Colour Forms)
Clear Sky BlueA66MatteSky (robin's egg) blueDiscontinued Pro Colour (2009)
CocoA25PearlNeutral taupe with frostLE (D'Bohemia)
Coco BeachA43Pearlluxuriously rich cocoa bronzeLE (Tan Ray/Holiday 2004 mini)
CocomotionB47FrostDirty gold bronze with gold pearl/Dirty gold with olive undertone and gold sparkleLE (Rushmetal/Metal Urge/Make-Up Art Cosmetics)
Cool PinkA67MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour (2009)
CopperAA6MetalSmooth, high-shine copperPro (Holiday 2001 mini)
CopperPearlDiscontinued Pro Colour
Copper SparkleA45PearlSuper high frost copper flecksRegular (Holiday 2007 Curiositease mini)
CopperbeamA48PearlRusted brown with red pearlLE (Overrich)
CopperclastA76PearlCoppery brown w/ silver pearlized pigmentsLE (Jewelescent)
CopperizedB47PearlOlive green with gold pearlLE (Rushmetal)
CornflowerA56FrostPale pastel blue with shimmer blue/violet pearlRegular
Dark SoulA83PearlCharcoal black smoked with goldRegular (Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini)
DazzlerayA16PearlSunny golden peachLE (She Shines/Holiday 2007 Curiositease mini)
DeckchairA15PearlTender peach with golden pearlLE (D'Bohemia)
Deep Blue GreenA76PearlRich, deep bluish greenPro
Deep BrownA73MatteDark chocolate brownPro
Deep PurpleA16PearlPearled blackened burgundyPro
Dusty CoralA76MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour (2009)
Electric CoralAB6Pearl ParticleBright coral with small pearl particlePro
Emerald GreenAA6Pearl ParticleRich, emerald green infused with tiny diamond-like particlePro
EntremauveA76PearlRich violet with reflects pearlLE (NocturnElle)
Fairy LiteA97PearlVery pale ivory shimmer with opalescent pearlDiscontinued
Forest GreenA23PearlBlackened pine greenDiscontinued Pro Colour (2007/Holiday 2007 Curiositease mini)
French VioletAA3MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour (2009)
FrostA82PearlFrost whiteDiscontinued
Frozen WhiteA46FrostHigh frosted white pigment with blue duochromRegular
Frozen WhiteA64FrostHigh frosted white pigment with blue duochromRegular (Before Reformulated/Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini)
FuchsiaA17FrostBright fuchsia-pinkRegular (Holiday 2004 mini)
Full Force VioletA38MatteIntense neon blue purplePro
Genuine OrangeA67MatteRich, true orangePro
Gilded GreenA38PearlFrosty mid-tone green w/ gold pearlized pigmentsLE (Colour Forms)
GoldA23PearlDiscontinued Pro Colour
GoldAA7MetalSmooth, high-shine goldPro
Gold DuskAC5PearlLight yellow goldLE (Sundressing/Holiday 2008 Little Darlings mini)
Gold ModeA47PearlTan goldLE (Rushmetal/Metal Urge/Holiday 2008 Little Darlings mini)
Gold StrokeA67PearlMid-tone chocolate brown w/ red pearlized pigmentsLE (Antiquitease/Holiday 2008 Little Darlings mini/Fabulous Felines)
Golden LemonA64FrostBright Lemon gold with shimmerRegular
Golden OliveA97FrostHigh frosted green/goldRegular (Holiday 2003 mini)
GoldenaireA95PearlPink with gold pearlLE (Lingerie)
Golder's GreenA16PearlSea-green with gold pearlized pigmentsDiscontinued Pro Colour
GrapeAA6Pearl ParticleDeep purple shone with small pearl particlePro
GreenA83PearlDiscontinued Pro Colour
GreenMatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Green BrownAB3PearlShimmery green brown infusionPro
Green SpaceB38MatteIntense neon grassy greenPro
HeliumA17FrostLight pink with red duochromeLE (Balloonacy/Holiday 2007 Curiositease mini)
Heritage RougeA48FrostDirty brown plum/Deep burgundy with red and brown pearlLE (Overrich/Make-Up Art Cosmetics)
Hi-Def CyanB59MatteCyan bluePro
If It Sparkles…A20PearlWhite with transforming pearlLE (Alice+Olivia)
Jardin AiresA18PearlTan w/ gold pearlized pigmentsLE (Strange Hybrid/Heatherette/Colour Forms)
Kelly GreenBA6Pearl ParticleGranny Smith apple green infused with small pearl particlesPro
KitschmasA64FrostLight airy shimmering pink/mauve pearlRegular (Holiday 2005 Temptations mini/Holiday 2008 Little Darlings mini)
Lanscape GreenA67MatteVivid rich leaf greenPro
Lark AboutAC7PearlSheer frosty white blueLE (Naughty Nauticals)
Later.A50PearlBlack with transforming pearlLE (Alice+Olivia)
Light BlueA33MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Lily WhiteA16PearlLight neutral with gold pearlLE (Sweetie Cake/Holiday 2007 Curiositease mini)
LitheA50FrostWarm nude w/ gold pearlLE (Fabulous Felines)
Lovely LilyA18PearlLiliac with red pearlLE (Lingerie/Naughty Nauticals)
Magenta MadnessA38PearlIntense neon blue pinkPro
Marine UltraA96MatteVivid marine bluePro
MaroonA83PearlIntense chestnut brown with red shimmerDiscontinued Pro Colour (Holiday 2002 mini)
MauvementC37PearlCool taupe with gold pearlLE (Rushmetal/Overrich/Fabulous Felines)
Mega-RichA48PearlFrosty burnt orange with gold pearlLE (Overrich)
MelonA76FrostSoft bright golden peachRegular (Holiday 2001 mini/Holiday 2004 mini/Holiday 2008 Little Darlings mini/Venomous Villains)
MilkAC7PearlFrosty pale silvery pinkLE (Hello Kitty Wild)
Museum BronzeA48PearlRich taupe with gold pearlLE (Overrich)
MustardMatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
MutinyAC7PearlSky blue with gold pearlized pigmentsLE (Naughty Nauticals)
NakedA76FrostFleshy beige with golden copper pearlRegular (Holiday 2005 Temptations mini)
Naked DarkAB9PearlMedium beige with pearlPro (Nudes Collection)
Naked Deep DarkB20PearlDark beige with pearlPro (Nudes Collection)
Naval BlueA54PearlSubdued, frosted navy bluePro (Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini/Holiday 2007 Curiositease mini)
Neo-OrangeA38MatteIntense neon salmonPro
Night LightA16PearlSmokey olive green w gold pearlized pigmentsLE (She Shines)
Nocturnal PlumA73MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour (2009)
Off The RadarB37PearlWarm orange with gold sparkleLE (Rushmetal)
Old GoldA23PearlHigh frosted tarnished goldRegular (Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini)
Old GoldPearlHigh frosted tarnished goldRegular/Reformulated (Fabulous Felines)
OrangeA53MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
PartyliciousA30PearlTurquoise with silver pearlLE (Alice+Olivia)
PastoraleC96PearlSky blue with silver sparkleLE (Danse)
PinkAB2MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Pink BronzeA54FrostHigh frosted pink/peachy/bronze with copper duochromeRegular (Holiday 2002 mini/Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini)
Pink OpalAA2FrostBright white/pink duochromeRegular
Pink PearlAB6PearlShimmery lavender pinkPro
Pink VividAA3MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Pinked MauveA16PearlDeep Violet with gold pearlLE (Sweetie Cake/Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini/Holiday 2008 Little Darlings mini)
PlatinumAB7MetalSmooth, high-shine platinumRegular
Polished IvoryA86MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour (2009)
Primary YellowA67MatteRich, radiant yellowPro
Process MagentaB59MatteMatte magentaPro
ProvenceA25Pearlbright neutral with reflecting effectsLE (D'Bohemia/Strange Hybrid)
Pure WhiteA86MatteFlat, pure whitePro
PurpleMatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Push The EdgeA69FrostDeep bright purple with pearlLE (Make-Up Art Cosmetics/Venomous Villains)
Quick FrostA47PearlCreamy white with soft green pearlLE (Rushmetal)
QuietlyAA6PearlSoft purple with silver sparkleLE (Lightful Colour/Holiday 2008 Little Darlings mini)
RedA53MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Red ElectricA48MatteIntense neon yellow mid tone pinkPro
Revved-UpB37PearlIcy rose with reflectsLE (Rushmetal)
Rich LifeA99FrostDark cool brown with silverLE (All Ages, All Races, All Sexes)
Rich PurpleA57MatteRich, deep purplePro
Rock-It YellowA38MatteIntense neon yellowPro
RoseA56FrostHigh frosted rose with copper sparkleRegular (Holiday 2001 mini/Holiday 2005 Temptations mini)
Rose GoldA57MetalSmooth, tarnished gold with a touch of rosePro (Holiday 2002 mini)
Royal BlueA23MatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Royal FlushA38PearlFrosty mid-tone redLE (Colour Forms)
Ruby RedBA6PearlRich ruby fuschia with small pearl particlePro
RushmetalB37PearlRich copper sparkleLE (Rushmetal)
ShimmertimeA16Pearlsoft baby pinkLE (She Shines)
SilverA12PearlDiscontinued Pro Colour
SilverAB7MetalSmooth, high-shine silverPro
Silver FogA86PearlPlatinum silverPro
Smoke SignalA47MatteDeep maroonLE (Smoke Signals)
Soft WashedAA6PearlMuted silver and icy mettalic shimmerLE (Lightful Colour)
Softwash GreyA16PearlGrey with purple pearlLE (Sundressing/Holiday 2007 Curiositease mini)
SpiritualizeB78PearlYellow-green with silver and gold pearl LE (Metal Urge)
Steel BlueAA7PearlRich deep turquoise green blue shone with small pearl particleDiscontinued Pro Colour?
SubtleA76PearlMuted taupe plumLE (Nocturnelle)
SunnydazeA16PearlSoft apricot-taupe w silver pearlized pigmentsLE (She Shines)
SunpepperA16PearlDeep rosy taupe w silver pearlized pigmentsLE (She Shines/Holiday 2007 Curiositease mini)
Sweet SiennaA77PearlBrown w/ grey pearlized pigmentsLE (Antiquitease)
TanAB6FrostMuted bronzed pinky brownRegular (Holiday 2003 mini/Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini)
Tea TimeA38PearlBronzed brown w/ multi-dimensional pearlized pigmentsLE (Colour Forms)
TealB76PearlMedium shimmering blue/green with pearlRegular (Holiday 2005 Temptations mini)
TealA48PearlMedium shimmering blue/green with pearlRegular (Holiday 2008 mini)
True ChartreuseAB6MatteFlat, rich chartreuse greenPro
TurquoiseMatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Universal MixA99FrostSparkly white goldLE (All Ages, All Races, All Sexes)
VanillaBA5FrostA frosted soft ivory whiteRegular (Holiday 2001 mini/Holiday 2002 mini/Holiday 2003 mini/Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini)
Vintage GoldA48PearlTarnished green with green pearlLE (Overrich)
VioletA45FrostVivid bright violet-purpleRegular (Holiday 2006 Dress Sets mini)
Viz-A-VioletA17FrostMid tone violet with blue and red pearlized pigmentsLE (Balloonacy)
WhiteA66PearlSoft pearl whitePro (Holiday 2001 mini)
White GoldA57PearlShimmery white infused with golden yellow pearlPro
YellowMatteDiscontinued Pro Colour
Your LadyshipA67PearlCreamy white w/ gold pearlized pigmentsLE (Antiquitease)


----------



## pleomorphic (Sep 29, 2010)

.......


----------



## importlovexo (Aug 29, 2016)

sleepyhead said:


> i have my inventory list. i don't know if it's gonna help you. i think that's all the pigments mac has released to date. i'll post the list below, it's really hard to read, so if you want an excel/tabulated version, send me a PM with your email address. i also have swatches of all pigments (in different lightings) in the pigment swatch thread, you can check that out if you want. i only like reflects glitters and only keep track of those, but they are really hard to photograph, so i don't have pictures for all of them (iirc, there are a lot of swatches in the pigment swatch thread too. also, check out erine1881's glitter swatches here http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/glitter-98254/)
> 
> keep in mind i tried to keep track of when the colors are repromoted, but half of the time i would forget, but i *think* i did remembered to record the 1st releases for the LE one. i also tried to keep track of when things are discontinued, but mac doesn't give customers notices for these type of things (especially for pro product), and mac just made some pro colors regular (regular as in available in all stores), and discontinued a bunch of others, so i'm not too sure how "out of date" those informations are. some of the colors have multiple entries because of significant color changes when they reformulated, i'm not sure if that's complete either
> 
> ...




You are awesome!


----------

